# HI fellow GLOCK lovers!!



## OD GASTON (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm new here just wanted to say hey!
I have 4 handguns and ALL are GLOCKS.
OD 21 22 23, Black 21.
The most reliable and accurate pistol I have ever owned!!
Sold all others. Anyway glad to be here and hope to learn alot.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

Enjoy the company.

WM


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Hey, glad to see ya made it here :smt023 

I have a Glock 34 myself. Its my fav Glock out of all of them


----------



## OD GASTON (Jan 12, 2007)

The G35 is next on my list, and that's the last one. I Promise!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

OD GASTON said:


> and that's the last one. I Promise!


Sure, sure.. <wink wink>... Whatever U say :smt082


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

A G23 owner and carrier here. Nice gun!


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

I bought a 35 for IPSC competition and I really enjoy the gun.


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

*Welcome!!!*



OD GASTON said:


> The G35 is next on my list, and that's the last one. I Promise!


Good to see another Glock guy. I only have one Glock, but will be saving up for a G22 or 27.

Go for the G35 you won't be disappointed:










Results:


----------



## OD GASTON (Jan 12, 2007)

The G 23 is my concealed carry pistol. I think it may be my choice if I had to choose just one....Arent these Glocks great!


----------



## OD GASTON (Jan 12, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> Good to see another Glock guy. I only have one Glock, but will be saving up for a G22 or 27.
> 
> Go for the G35 you won't be disappointed:
> 
> ...


That od 35 is calling me, like it is DESTINY...


----------



## martial_field (Oct 16, 2006)

OD GASTON said:


> That od 35 is calling me, like it is DESTINY...


I am OD green with envy.


----------



## TJCombo (Dec 30, 2006)

Welcome, I have a 2nd gen G23, 3rd gen G30 as far as Glocks go. Fellow Glock lover.


----------

